# Any clothing companies that use brand name blanks instead of custom garments?



## fresh (May 1, 2006)

does anyone one of any successful clothing brands that don't manufacturer their own shirts and tees but instead buy wholesale?..I guess what i mean is that i know large brands like polo have there own sweatshop style establishments


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Wondering*

Yes, many large successful clothing brands use other brands like Proclub, Hanes, AmericanApparel and sell them with their own designs. Not all large brands relabel their t-shirts either. Some do, but it's not a requirement.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Wondering*

I sell to stores and I do run a sweatshop.. I have this old French guy locked in a room all day. Oh wait that's me.


----------



## fresh (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Wondering*

can you give me exapmles of some brands?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Wondering*

How big?

As far as I know T-shirt Hell use other brands blanks. Threadless are pretty big and don't have their own manufacturing. K-mart sells some imprinted Gildan shirts.


----------



## fresh (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Wondering*

o ok..but those aren't brands like with there own logo are there any like hollister, american eagle, do they make there own tees


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Wondering*

Some do and some don't. That's really the basic answer. 

I've been through urban sportswear shops and t-shirt shops and seen brands that print on standard Hanes/Anvil/American Apparel and I've seen some that are custom labeled so you won't know which brand they are using right off, and some that have their own custom made garments from factories in the US and overseas.

Sorry, I don't have any specific brands to point out, but yes, I've seen it.


----------



## tandami (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Wondering*

I was surprised when I went to Hot Topic or some other store who had 'licensed' merchandise- and saw that the band shirts are printed on.....
AAA shirts.


----------



## fresh (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Wondering*

oh ok thanks


----------



## hiphopshop (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Wondering*

I saw the same thing at Target where they had parody-like tees that were printed on AAA shirts. I was like -Hey, I use these shirts too!!!


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

The apparel industry is very consolidated just like other industries (food service comes to mind! You know-- all those "private label" items you see in the grocery store (Wal-Mart brand, "Archer Farms" (target), etc. Obviously Target does not have a ketchup manufacturing plant, a Cereal manufacturing plant, etc…)

Most apparel companies get their "blanks" from a very select few manufacturers. Overseas manufacturers in China, etc. may manufacture for hundreds of companies on a "contract" basis, no matter what the tags say. These brands simply contract with large manufacturers to make the clothing to their specs. Try searching sites like www.alibaba.com and others to find trade partners in China, but beware there are many foreign companies that say they're manufacturing your stuff but they are really using another company! In the end it's a few manufacturers feeding the entire supply chain, just like most other industries!

One example:

Manufacturer in China > Chinese Broker > Import Broker > USA based “wholesale company” > Smaller Wholesale Operation > Screen Printer > Consumer


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> One example:
> 
> Manufacturer in China > Chinese Broker > Import Broker > USA based “wholesale company” > Smaller Wholesale Operation > Screen Printer > Consumer


Thanks for the sample breakdown, Casey! 

I bet each of those middlemen takes a markup. It would be neat if we could go straight to the factory and get pricing.

I get emails and phone calls all the time from "overseas" factories wanting to supply me with garments, but like you said, it's hard to tell who is the factory and who is the broker.


----------



## zegatronian (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi , 

I am working for Zegatron , we do Private Label Manufacturing , we came accross , some of the small clothing companies which were using brands because they could not go into production of huge quantities and put their private label, but then when they realized that you can do that with a minimun of 24 t-shirts with us they were exited and immideatly switched to private label manufacturing. 

one example of a company we changed from hanes, Gildan ammerican apparel . to private label manufacturing.. is Boshok Clothing Co


regards
Sheldon 
zegatron.com


----------

